
Ask HN: What programming book you'd recommend to a complete beginner? - hugja
What single book would you recommend to someone who&#x27;s interested in programming with no prior experience? Maybe something that could pair well with <i>Exercises for Programmers</i>[1].<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pragprog.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;bhwb&#x2F;exercises-for-programmers
======
fithisux
Start with this:
[https://www.scilab.org/content/download/849/7901/file/Scilab...](https://www.scilab.org/content/download/849/7901/file/Scilab_beginners.pdf)

Then read this:
[http://www.earth.northwestern.edu/people/seth/Educational/Sc...](http://www.earth.northwestern.edu/people/seth/Educational/Scilab/scilabtutorial.pdf)

Then read this: [http://scilab.io/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/Numerical_Analys...](http://scilab.io/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/Numerical_Analysis_Scilab_Root_Finding_0.pdf)

Then both : a. [https://www.math.ust.hk/~machas/numerical-
methods.pdf](https://www.math.ust.hk/~machas/numerical-methods.pdf) b.
[https://www.scilab.in/textbook_companion/generate_book/1332](https://www.scilab.in/textbook_companion/generate_book/1332)

Please do the exercises

